# Circus Crafts G scale/ 1/2 scale circus wagons



## cesomers (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello fellow G Scale Engineers
many years ago I saw some kits in HO O and G that were Circus wagons, made by Frank Crumrine, in La Mesa CA, from what I can gather in 1/2 scale or G there where 13 different wagons, 2 Mount Vernon Flat cars, a possible stock car,I have seen these kits on several displays over the years, and I would like to try my hand at building them for my circus train. I am looking for the 1/2 scale plans for the wagons, or cars, if any one has one put together the wgons and perhaps have the plans somewhere, I would love to borrow them, or get a copy. Better would be a complete kit or a completed wagon I could borrow to get measurements from, that would be awesome. Please let me know what this community comes up with. I look forward to hearing from you. willing to put together the kit for you, if you have one unfinished/unopened that has been sitting in garage for years for that one day when you get arround to it lol. Thank you for your time and effort in the matter


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

cesomers said:


> Better would be a complete kit or a completed wagon


Back in early 2020, before the lockdowns started, my pal and I visited the local train show, where we found a stall covered in 1/2" (1/24th) scale circus wagons. The guy was selling it for his (deceased) brothers wife. I thought his 2 kit-bashed engines were great, but he wouldn't sell me them separately. Anyway, my pal went back that afternoon and bought the lot. Here's some of it on his table.










The wagons (mostly flat cars from Bachmann) had a variety of circus items on them that we weren't familiar with, like the 3 in front in that pic. After a little research we found that they were made from wooden kits (as you noted.) Other wagons came from the various Bachmann circus trains over the years.

Here's a couple more pics. He had to install shelves in the man-cave to store them or the wife would have tossed them in the bin.





























The last photo has a couple of extra-long flatcars made by the previous owner from wood and Bachmann trucks. There's also an LGB flat with the stagecoach.

Later, we ran them outside on his Calusa Creek RR. 



















Overall, he has about 20 train cars with 40-50 circus wagons. Most are painted and lettered for "R.D. Crandall's World's Largest Circus"; we figured that was the previous owner's name and logo. There are also a bunch of regular Bachmann circus passenger and stock cars to round out the train.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

cesomers said:


> I would like to try my hand at building them for my circus train. I am looking for the 1/2 scale plans for the wagons


In researching where those kits came from, we found the Circus Model Builders Club:
Circus Model Builders, Inc. which has a wealth of useful info.

We also searched eBay, where old kits can often be found. The scale is difficult to deduce, but this is 8" long and 4" wide so it is close to 1/2" scale. (However, this kit is part of a set of wagons, not circus items.)
VINTAGE CIRCUS WAGON WOODEN MODEL KIT CRAFT MASTER SEALED PCS 1970'S | eBay










I searched for "circus model kits". A couple of years ago I found kits similar to the wagons my pal bought, but in different scales. There are even plans:
"*Model Circus Wagon Animal Den 1951 How-To build PLANS*"










If you are near SW Florida next Fall or winter, I'm sure he'd be happy to show you them all.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi. I've been building some circus stuff. I have a thread in the scratch built area. Something like "painting the circus box motor" the train is more fantasy than scale. I mostly built it to try my hand at hand painting. Since I have started it I have also built a simple layout in my back yard to run it on. Encouraged by my sucesses, I'm now reproducing vintage travel posters, in oil on plywood, for placement around my backyard. The circus train and all trains fit well into the Disneyfacation of my back yard. I have never really grown up. I'm still a 10 year old kid, playing in the dirt.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)




----------

